# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  'Sao' mê hẹn hò bằng xe đạp

## bietthugeleximco

*Chán ô tô, máy bay, tàu thủy đắt tiền, người nổi tiếng giờ lại thích hẹn hò nhau bằng phương tiện thô sơ nhất nhưng không kém phần lãng mạn, đó là xe đạp.* 
 <div style="text-align: center"> ​   
 
​ Nhìn Jessica Simpson và chồng sắp cưới Eric Johnson dạo một vòng Venice, California bằng xe đạp đôi thật tình cảm.


  
​ Đôi tình nhân mới Leonardo Dicaprio và Blake Lively hết thời kẻ trước, người sau. Họ chọn cách hẹn hò công khai và đơn giản bằng xe đạp dạo vòng quanh New York.


  
​  Katy Perry và Russell Brand thong dong cùng nhau đạp xe để hâm nóng tình cảm vợ chồng.

​   
​  Hai vợ chồng Hilary Duff và Mike Comrie dắt chó đi dạo trên xe đạp ở Toluca Lake, California


  
​ Liev Schreiber và Naomi Watts cùng hai con Sasha 4 tuổi và Kai 2 tuổi dạo phố New York bằng xe đạp.


  
​ Hai ngôi sao _Midnight in Paris_, Rachel McAdams và Michael Sheen cùng nhau đi picnic ở Toronto. Trên giỏ xe của Rachel chưa đầy đồ ăn và thức uống sẵn sàng cho một buổi dã ngoại.


  
​ Jerry O’Connell và Rebecca Romijn cùng tập luyện bằng xe đôi, vừa là cách giữ gìn sức khỏe, vừa là cách duy trì tình cảm.


  
​ Cặp vợ chồng ca sĩ Pink và Carey Hart như hai vận động viên đua xe đạp thực sự ở Malibu, California. 

  
​ Tori Spelling và chồng Dean McDermott chọn cặp xe ba bánh (gần giống xe xích lô) để chở hai con Liam 4 tuổi và Steall 2 tuổi đi chơi một vòng Los Angeles. 


 ​</div>  * 
P.L*  ​

----------

